
Ask HN: What's one simple thing you do every day that has changed your life? - adawg4
I ask myself two things in the morning and at night:<p>If today were the last day of your life, would you want to be doing what you&#x27;re doing?<p>If I live every day the same way I did today, what kind of future would that create?
======
znpy
having a decent breakfast.

it charges me up and generally improves my mood. its'a lot easier now that i'm
working from home.

i used to have a cup of coffee for breakfast. now i have a cup of coffee and
milk + chocolate cereals.

i'm a simple person.

